# Happy Birthday Chuck Norris



## dorian777 (Mar 11, 2014)

Chuck turns 74 years young today.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

Gotta love Mr. Norris!


----------



## MattG (Mar 11, 2014)

Missing in Action was a badass flic in it's day. :sniper:


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 11, 2014)

wow ... he's 74 aldy ....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hell I'm waiting for the new expendables movie. Kinda curious as who they have left to put in it from the action movies from the 80's


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Hell I'm waiting for the new expendables movie. Kinda curious as who they have left to put in it from the action movies from the 80's




Loved the first one.


----------



## xmen1234 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 12, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Hell I'm waiting for the new expendables movie. Kinda curious as who they have left to put in it from the action movies from the 80's



same here!! :headbang: 
hope it`ll be badass movie as always


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 12, 2014)

There are two kinds of people in this world,
People who suck and Chuck Norris.

Have a good one Chuck.

Hawk


----------

